# On the move - pony in tow



## flicka filly (Aug 23, 2011)

In just over two weeks pony and I are heading out to rural NSW to go droving for four months. I'm leaving home on the 17th of August. This is going to be such a great adventure although I'm quite nervous. 

I'm not sure how much range I'll have but I'll try to keep this as updated as I can. 

We'll be camping for all of the four months so I have to pack very lightly. Feel free to suggest things I should take. 

I only just found out I got the job 3 days ago so I have so much to do in so little time. Good thing my horse is a fast learner, and apparently already knew what she needed to know; to be hobble tied and lead out of a car.
Now it's time to work on fitness. Haha, riding everyday.. I think yes. 

So wish me luck and feel free to give any suggestions that may help me on my new adventure. Thanks.


----------

